# 10 Gallon Planted Stocking



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Just set up a new 10 gallon tank a few days ago using a miracle gro dirt organic substrate,and 3 watts per gallon lighting.I want it to have a good bit of plants but also fish.Any suggestions? I was thinking maybe 6 neons and 3 cory?


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 5 neons, 2 ottos, and 2 DAFs. They seem to work very well. My tank is heavily planted so there are plenty of places to hide and the neons shoal nicely.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

You have dirt for substrate, but are you using a cap?

I would recommend Pool Filter sand! Or just the expensive gravel from the lfs. Something smoooth (cory safe).

Fish. Currently, I love my Cories! Active, school, play alot in the current. Just always doing something. Neons are pretty, but mine usually just sit. Plecos suck because you never see them until they outgrow their hiding spot. I have ottos as well. They stay small and love to hide in a crypt.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I like cardinal tetras more than neons, and everyone has told me they are a lot tougher than neons are.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.I am capping the dirt with black gravel.I might try 6 cardinals,3 corys now.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Think small. Cherry Shrimp would be nice, they like a well planted tank.. Try and get some Dwarf Cories if you can find them. Your tank could easily handle 5 of them. Some Rasboras are very small and like plants to hide in..


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks.I was gonna do cherry shrimp but at my lfs there like 6 bucks each! And im 14 soits not so easy getting money


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

you might like this thread:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-10-gallon-tank-11742.html


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks snail!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

In a heavily planted heavily filtered 10 gallon, I have 3 clown plecos and 9 cardinal tetras. If you are doing corys, try for some of the smaller ones. You will be able to have a larger school of them. Go with habrosus cories. They are small and school very nicely. You can also get a way with almost a dozen cardinal tetras in a tank like that.


----------

